# Planning to move to Kuala Lumpur :: Need Suggestions



## varunatbest (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello People,

Myself Varun from India, need your help in making a decision.
I am a Software Engineer and has been offered a Job in Kuala Lumpur for 8000 Rm/month.
We are a family of two, me and my wife.

Below are few questions of mine, an idea on this can help me take a decision 

1) What would be monthly rent for 1 Bedroom flat (Furnished or Unfurnished)?
My office is located at Jalan Ampang and I would prefer to take accommodation nearby.

2) What are the chances of my wife getting a job in Kuala Lumpur?
My wife is also an IT Engineer (Mainframes with 4.5 Year exp).

Any help on this would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi Varun,

I would say with that income u can live comfortably in Kuala Lumpur. There are many rental properties on Jalan Ampang u can consider by searching at PropertyGuru Malaysia or iProperty Malaysia.

There are many opportunities for an IT eng like ur wife but it all depends on her visa status. But if her visa class allows her to work then it should be no problem. Companies here are usually eager to hire foreigners but the strict immigration regulations usually deter them.

Good luck!


----------



## david lau (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Varun,

There are place like Hamsphire place near to Jalan Ampang. Rent 4k to 5k.
Can help you to find one if you need. 
Some of my friend work in Mainframes, can ask if they have opening.

Cheers.


----------

